# Don't leave the RSPCA diddly squat .....



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nature lover leaves wildlife haven to RSPCA ¿ who sell it to be bulldozed and built on | Mail Online


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

So sad, but no surprise.

Good to see the RSPCA getting some negative publicity for a change though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

What a shame... 

Leave em nowt.


----------



## Nomad Gecko (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn RSPCA.
there fine for savin cats from trees. ect
but i have never been impressed with anythin i have seen or heard of.

A great pitty really.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yep! Sounds about right for them. They care only about money and are a badly run organisation. I can't say I'm at all surprised!!!


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nomad Gecko said:


> Damn RSPCA.
> there fine for savin cats from trees. ect
> but i have never been impressed with anythin i have seen or heard of.
> 
> A great pitty really.


Think they only do that for TV shows to be honest, Not sure if you called them wanting help you would get any joy


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't trust them to save a cat!

Pet cat murdered by the RSPCA | Mail Online

Some of the volunteers really do care but overall it's just another racket to support some 6-figure salary execs in nice offices.


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

Lewis1995 said:


> Not sure if you called them wanting help you would get any joy


I have called them on a few occasions and they are the most useless bunch of people I have ever encountered.
Then they phone me up to ask me to rate their service, after I tell them how rubbish they are they ask me to donate £15 a month to them! They can get lost!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

What do you expect?

The RSPCA has NOTHING to do with wildlife conservation.

Its task in life is to protect animals and prosecute people who abuse them. The hint is in the title.

If you want to save wildlife, then NT, RSPB, the County Wildlife Trusts.............and even the Forestry Commission are the people to go to.

Oh, and if you have any spare cash to leave, please pm for my paypal details! :whistling2:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

that is a real own goal... their legacy team have a terrible reputation and this will do nothing to help their cause (their legacy income is falling drastically).

what they have gained from the sale of land will really cost them in the future.


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

The RSPCA response:
RSPCA respond to outrage over bulldozed land - alderleyedge.com

Absolutely disgusting.

RSPCA you can never be trusted. 

Daf


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

TamaraWittering said:


> I have called them on a few occasions and they are the most useless bunch of people I have ever encountered.
> Then they phone me up to ask me to rate their service, after I tell them how rubbish they are they ask me to donate £15 a month to them! They can get lost!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



I work with a animal charity and we get many calls daily due to the RSPCA not wanting to help, People have this idea thanks to shows like pet rescue that they are great.
Sadly i cannot in my lifetime think of 1 time we have needed them that they have helped, Fast enough to drop animals off to other rescues but thats where it ends i think.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

It really is about time more people knew the truth about the RSPCA. This poor old bloke did what he thought was the right thing and they have completely abused his trust. Look at their response and it's clear leaving the land for wildlife was never even an option for them. Their only interest was in the value of the land.

I would rather burn my money than give it to them. They're all about PR so animal lovers assume they're doing the right thing donating to them when in reality smaller organisations are desperate for that cash and would do so much more with it.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

What a bunch of c****...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

The reply from the RSPCA is bollocks. Utter bollocks. 

The planning Moratorium was removed in 2008. Land prices are going nowhere but up. The lifiting of the restirction would have increased the price of the land expenentionaly. 

The sale moved ahead once the restriction was lifted so the RSPCA could make more profit from a private developer.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They really should be stripped of the "Royal" tag, it gives people a false impression, makes you think they must be more trustworthy than they evidently are.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

What makes me fume, and they aren't the only 'organisation' that does it, is to beg for money, using adverts on TV,and you cant tell me they get that for nothing!!
I think they could at least use that money rather that trying to send us on a guilt trip with a homeless puppy, that they have probably euthanised before the ad went out.

They get sod all from me, and never will with this stunt.:devil:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd love to know just how many healthy dogs that put to sleep every year? 

Surely if their chief exec would take a pay cut they'd be able to care for more dogs. ?? Does anyone have any figures for the society?

Wages their top execs get and how many dogs they murder each year?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Does anyone have any figures for the society?


Yes the RSPCA themselves do, and you can download their accounts from their website.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

utterly shameful...


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Well I have to hold my hand up and say that my wife has being sending monthly payments to them for years .

As of this minute , they now recieve nothing and will never get another penny again , far better organisations to be giving to .

Mind you , the state of the country atm , the old adage "charity begins at home " springs to mind :2thumb:


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

henry415 said:


> I'd love to know just how many healthy dogs that put to sleep every year?
> 
> Surely if their chief exec would take a pay cut they'd be able to care for more dogs. ?? Does anyone have any figures for the society?
> 
> Wages their top execs get and how many dogs they murder each year?


They receive £39m in donations and £39m is spent on staff wages! Not sure what 'Legacy Income' means in full which is their largest income at £55m but that will include money left in wills.

16 people earn over £60k plus 1 earning over £100k.

The 25 person council (unpaid), claimed nearly £100k in expenses (nearly £4k each), only 2 out of 25 didn't claim any expenses!

It is disgraceful especially if anyone is involved with rescue centres running on a tiny budget and see how great a job they do saving and rehoming a large amount of animals because they care, not because it pays them.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

herp_derp said:


> I wouldn't trust them to save a cat!
> 
> Pet cat murdered by the RSPCA | Mail Online
> 
> Some of the volunteers really do care but overall it's just another racket to support some 6-figure salary execs in nice offices.


I wonder if the miss quote is by the paper or by the RSPCA adding insult to injury 'morky'


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't give them a penny either! :bash:

Our wildlife sanctuary constantly gets phone calls from people who've found an injured animal and rang the RSPCA for help, being promised that "someone will ring back", but they don't. They then ring us and we take it and they express their disgust at the way the RSPCA have behaved.

A few of them have been people who've had a standing order to pay money every month to the RSPCA and they've said they were so unimpressed with their reaction to the injured animal that they were going to cancel it - some of them have given it to us instead! :2thumb:


Lucky Eddie said:


> Its task in life is to protect animals and prosecute people who abuse them. The hint is in the title.


But they don't even do that! :bash: You ring them up and tell them an animal is being abused and they ring the people up and _make an appointment to go and see them_. So they effectively forewarn the animal owners that a complaint has been made and that they are coming to inspect thereby giving them time to clean up, change things and make it look like they look after their animals properly! Happens all the time. An animal really does have to be a death's door for them to remove it from its owner's care, cos they are only interested in successful prosecutions!

I call them The Society for *Pretending to Care *for Animals, cos that's what they do best! :bash:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

herp_derp said:


> They receive £39m in donations and £39m is spent on staff wages! *Not sure what 'Legacy Income' means in full which is their largest income at £55m but that will include money left in wills.*


legacy income is money left in Wills. the rspca were recently in the press saying that their legacy income has fallen recently and they are in trouble... it will fall further still thanks to cases such as this and, especially, the Gill case. they have a terrible reputation in the legacy sector, even amongst lawyers and QCs - they are renown for wanting to take cases to court. they lost millions in the Gill case and others in the last few years. i'd expect their legacy income to fall heavily in the coming years - it takes a while for the effect to trickle through.

whilst they are in the right to sell the property (in that it was only a 'wish' the land be used for wildlife, not a legal obligation) the truth of the matter is that the legacy officer(s) have the say in this (although probably pushed by higher up). the Charity Commission does state that a charity has to maximise any gift, the charity can apply to them for dispensation, or even choose not to sell the land or put it forward for development. their response is very typical of them and will lose them many supporters.

there are many better charities to give to in your Will.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That is utterly disgraceful!

Poor guy thinking he was going to continue to provide a haven for wildlife in his death and instead got some houses or whatever on the plot. I expect there were other charities or local roups that would have taken the land and kept it as it was. Local schools are good for taking plots like that and keeping it for the kids to research wildlife... Or a famliy member who would have respected his wishes. 

Such a shame


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

laurencea said:


> legacy income is money left in Wills. the rspca were recently in the press saying that their legacy income has fallen recently and they are in trouble... it will fall further still thanks to cases such as this and, especially, the Gill case. they have a terrible reputation in the legacy sector, even amongst lawyers and QCs - they are renown for wanting to take cases to court. they lost millions in the Gill case and others in the last few years. i'd expect their legacy in come to fall heavily in the coming years - it takes a while for the effect to trickle through.


I do hope so!

Even if people are still trusting enough to leave them money it may encourage them to tie up any land so that it continues to be used in the way they wanted and not sold for a huge profit for the organisation to waste on advertising to get more money, building multi-million pound buildings on prime London sites etc etc


----------

